# American Idol "Lennon/McCartney Songbook" 3/11/08 *spoilers*



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Here we go.

Syesha Mercado "Got To Get You Into My Life" - 1-866-IDOLS-01 - Hmmmm she did alright but a little rough at times.

Chikezie "She's a Woman" - 1-866-IDOLS-02 - He sure seemed to have a good time with that song! Not bad..

Ramiele Malubay "In My Life" - 1-866-IDOLS-03 - This girl has an incredible set of pipes for such a small girl but this song was pretty forgettable.

Jason Castro "If I Fell" - 1-866-IDOLS-04 - Yikes, I didn't like it at all.. sounded pitchy to me.

Carly Smithson "Come Together" - 1-866-IDOLS-05 - Not bad I kind of liked it.

David Cook "Eleanor Rigby" - 1-866-IDOLS-06 - Very good for a second week in a row. Started out a bit rough but recovered nicely.

Brooke White "Let It Be" - 1-866-IDOLS-07 - I thought she did really good with the exception of a couple of voice cracking moments.

David Hernandez "I Saw Her Standing There" - 1-866-IDOLS-08 - Not bad but not my favorite of the night. I agree with the judges, overdone.

Amanda Overmyer "You Can't Do That" - 1-866-IDOLS-09 - Yikes, I just didn't like this performance.. David, Amanda, Jason and Ramiele are bottom 4 so far.

Michael Johns "Across the Universe" - 1-866-IDOLS-10 - Pretty good I think he should be safe..

Kristy Lee Cook "Eight Days a Week" - 1-866-IDOLS-11 - She is one of my favorites but I didn't dig the countryized version of this...ugh! I think Ramiele was just knocked out of the bottom 3 by Kristy.

David Archuleta "We Can Work It Out" - 1-866-IDOLS-12 - Uh oh blew the lines. He did okay but I didn't like it much. He'll be safe tough.

Bottom 4 IMHO

Castro, Hernandez, Amanda and Kristy.

If I have to pick an absolute bottom 3 it would be Amanda, Kristy and Castro.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

As long as you're going in and editing with comments, etc., can you put in the titles of the songs they sang as well? Thanks in advance.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Who's this Hugh that Jason's singing about?


Cook sounds awful, but the second half was better!

So far, Rameile is bottom of the heap. Ooops, new favorite to go home - Hernandez!


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

Just started watching.

Chikeze was really good. Not previously a fan, but really liked it.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I just watched the last three. I'm not normally a fan of AI, but I am a very big Beatles fan.

Nothing annoys me quite as much as a bad Beatles cover. So far, they're 0 for 3. Awful.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

How many go home this week one or 2?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I am slightly behind live...man, Brooke was fantastic!


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

I just didn't get why they thought Brooke was so wonderful, nor why they thought David H was so weak.

Top 3 tonight so far are Chikezie, David C and Carly. David A better up his game 'cause he's got some serious competition as of tonight's show. OK, David A screwed up big time. And he looked like a little lost boy in the piece.

Wonder what Ryan and Simon were talking about after that one break. And what's with the "shoes" bit? Did I miss some important dialog?


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Kamakzie said:


> How many go home this week one or 2?


One from now on in I think.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Geez, Amanda had that "God, why am I still here? I wanna go home!" look on her face again.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

OH MY GOD! I got 3 lines into Eight Days a Week and frantically had to grab my remote. BLASPHEMY. When are the good performers?

I'm sorry to threadcrap like this but seriously, this has been a really awful show.


----------



## MusicMama (Mar 6, 2005)

Kristi Lee. Worst voice tonight. Like fingernails on a blackboard. Ugh. Ugh. Ugh.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Kristy Lee Cook just saved Ramiele.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Kristy could be in serious trouble.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I really disliked Michael Johns tonight. The version in the film was exponentially better (and I say that as someone who hated every minute of the film).


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

And I'm curious to see how they deal with the iTunes collaboration this week. I have a feeling the oft-rumored Beatles deal may come to fruition at some point tomorrow morning.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

OK and now this last kid doesn't know the words. Someone please tell me one of the first 4 or so were good, because I failed to see one decent performance. I guess I know why I don't watch AI, huh.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

In no particular order:

I love love LOVE Brooke, have since the first Hollywood week. There's something about that style, a female singer at the piano, that just gets me.

I actually liked Ramiele's performance to some degree. It was a very pretty, very pure performance. I didn't like the staging, and I definitely agree that it was a little boring, but it was heartfelt and pure which I respect.

Wow. How did David A. forget the words THAT badly? I mean, this wasn't just a forgot a line, he forgot just about the entire song. That's particularly surprising since last I checked, they do a complete dress rehearsal before the broadcast. Simon was right, that was a mess.

David Cook: completely wrong song. I mean, not even close to the right song for him.

For a few singers tonight, "overdone" was the keyword: Chikezie, Amanda Overmeyer, and Kristi Lee Cook. I didn't like any of them at all. Kristi Lee especially: what I think the judges liked about her is that she had just that little bit of country flavor sprinkled on top of a typical pop performance, and tonight was just WAY too much.

Everyone else was middling to poor. Not a great night for me.


----------



## ToddNeedsTiVo (Sep 2, 2003)

Paul McCartney should pull a Steve Ballmer and toss a chair across a conference room on that one. 

Ouch.:down:

One performer left in our playback...I'd vote Ramiele off the island.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Best 3:

Carly
Chikezie
Brooke

and were the only ones who really did a half decent job either w/ a straightforward cover or changing it up. All the others were utterly forgettable.

Jason
David Cook
Michael Johns - these three need to stop listenting to their Creed records
Amanda - ugh
Syesha - brutal
Ramiel - brutal
David - brutal
Archuleta - horrible
Kristy - unlistenable. she should go home.


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I liked Chikezie tonight, and Rocker David and Brooke.

Baby David had a rough week, but he's safe.

I didn't like Ramiele, KristyLee or Stripper David. Although I thought that his interview where he didn't talk about how he's a stripper, was funny. No, sir, no stripping here. I work at a 100&#37; non-stripping pizza place. Well, I used to. Before I wasn't a stripper. Cause I wasn't. A stripper. 

The other five were just a'ight for me, Dawg.  I can actually barely remember them. I dug Amanda's two-tone Farrah hair. Michael was boring. Carly was...meh. I would have preferred to hear her acoustic version. Syesha was boring. Jason was boringer.

If you listen really closely, you can hear the rush of 20 million people not voting for Kristy Lee. She goes home in a landslide.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Besides the horrific staging and the fact that it was a bit boring, why the hate from everyone for Ramiele? I don't get it.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Am I crazy...I really dug Amanda tonight. Like how she doesn't change her style to suit AI.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

gossamer88 said:


> Am I crazy...I really dug Amanda tonight. Like how she doesn't change her style to suit AI.


The problem is that her "style" is nothing special, and not particularly good. It's run of the mill karaoke singing.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Neenahboy said:


> And I'm curious to see how they deal with the iTunes collaboration this week. I have a feeling the oft-rumored Beatles deal may come to fruition at some point tomorrow morning.


with an American Idol tie in??

No way. There has to be a new iPod as part of it.


----------



## bqmeister (May 13, 2006)

Loved Brooke (again)

And chikeze really suprised me.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

Edit: Whoops, didn't meant to quote Loadstar there. Holy wrong button, Batman.

David Cook gets better and better each week. He has more stage presence than the rest of them put together, Brooke excluded. Both of them seem to have a plan every week, they pick out a song, they change it enough to fit their style, and they just nail it.

Brooke is the opposite of Kady for me. Brooke's backstory is boring, she really doesn't interest me at all, until she starts performing. She is just really good.

I think David Cook was attempting to set the world record for the biggest popped collar. He looked like a vicar


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

My first time watching this show ...

IMO there was Carly Smithson, who did a GREAT version of Come Together.

Then there were ten other performers, who caused me varying degrees of pain singing Beatles songs in the style of the pop performers circa 2007. Throw a bag around 'em - no easy way to rank them against each other.

Then there was Kristy Lee Cook, who was just a w f u l and needs to go. Now. Cutie, but needs to go now.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I've been complaining about Amanda a lot, but I LOVED her performance tonight! I think she felt more confident too, and she looked a little more relaxed and at home. I haven't seen all the performances yet, but so far she's easily the best, along with Chikeze. And I would have expected both to be in my bottom two! Brooke was great too. And David Cook was good too, but the first verse seemed completely off the beat.

David Hernandez was the worst so far. Incredibly hokey, and just awful in general (not bad singing, just didn't fit the song at ALL... or ANY Beatles song for that matter).


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Michael Johns just had to stand there for me to like him... no singing required.
/swoon

I think I actually liked Chikezi the best... I also liked Brook, David C, and Jason.

And now my middle daughter and I dragged out all my Beatles cd's... (I've created a monster with her...)

I found myself wishing they could (would) have picked a post Beatles song... I would have loved to have heard something like "Real Love"...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

thudtrain said:


> Brooke is the opposite of Kady for me. Brooke's backstory is boring, she really doesn't interest me at all, until she starts performing. She is just really good.


Thats a really interesting comment. I like Brooke. And I liked her for her style of singing and the way she was on the stage in Hollywood. I liked Kady at the open audition because she was hot, sang well, did a good Britney spears, and because she was hot. We never saw her in Hollywood, except for 2 seconds when she was told she made the final 24. Then, once there, what we saw on stage was "eh" while we saw good "behind the scenes stuff" with her. Brooke's "behind the scenes stuff " is " I don't know anything about the world!" It's kinda "eh" to me.

Too bad brooke and kady couldn't have shared some of their good parts with each other.


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

Posting without reading any other comments yet:

Chikeze rocked the house - best performance of the night. Creative arrangement, nailed the vocal, and performed with terrific energy.

David Cook - another homerun performance. I agree with Simon that it wasn't as good as last week, but still outstanding.

Carly Smithson - her best performance yet. Powerful vocal and good stage presence.

Amanda Overmyer - LOVED it. Strong, fun, aggressive vocal. Made the most of her admittedly limited vocal range - she showed some melody and still rocked out. And I thought she looked MUCH more comfortable this week.

Brooke White - the best of the ballads. Kept it simple, and it suited her.

Jason Castro - solid vocal, but not as good as last week. Just sort of OK.

Syesha - still seems to be singing strangely restrained. Needs to just cut loose and go for it.

Michael Johns - just kind of "meh". boring, sleepy, ballad.

Ramiele - See Michael Johns.

David Archuleta - His worst performance yet. Forgot lyrics. Bad arrangement. Poor vocal. But his fanbase will keep him around.

Kristy Lee Cook - needs to thank David Hernandez for sucking this week, because that was awful. It was like a performance at a cheesy Branson, MO Beatles review at Yaakov Smirnoff's theater.

David Hernandez - his worst performance yet. Awful in every way. The vocal was off, the "dancing" was forced - if the system works, he's headed home.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Lori said:


> Carly was...meh. I would have preferred to hear her acoustic version.


I was thinking the same thing - it could not have been worse than what she did, at least. I mean, it was OK, but it was just like any other cover, at least an acoustic version would have been something different.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> Besides the horrific staging and the fact that it was a bit boring, why the hate from everyone for Ramiele? I don't get it.


replace "a bit" with "amazingly"... it was a snoozefest. I was posting here after three notes...


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I just listened to Kristy Lee Cook. I actually liked it a lot. Oddly enough, it worked better when I didn't look at her, which I didn't think I'd say about her.  I like that style of music though, and I thought it was a fun, different arrangement.

EDIT: and I forgot... Paula said she didn't like this song! I was SHOCKED she could even bring herself to say that! I quote: "Um... Kristy, I didn't enjoy it, and I'll tell you why. I know you did like a, was that like a Lorrie Morgan type of... yeah... I just feel like you can't take what we say, like go for the country thing, too much to heart, you gotta be able to kinda infuse your own thing, I didn't, I just, I didn't get it, I'm sorry."

That's like a verbal thrashing coming from her! 

Michael Johns had a good voice, but boring performance.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

MickeS said:


> David Hernandez was the worst so far. Incredibly hokey, and just awful in general (not bad singing, just didn't fit the song at ALL... or ANY Beatles song for that matter).


And he kept messing up the lyrics! Argggh!

David: "*far *beyond compare"
Correct lyric: "*way *beyond compare"

David: "Well she looked at me, and *it was plain to *see"
Correct lyric: "Well she looked at me, and *I, I could *see"

David: "*'cause *I saw her standing there"
Correct lyric: "*when *I saw her standing there" except at the end of the song when it's "*since*."

David: "*she *danced through the night"
Correct lyric: "*we *danced through the night"


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

Once again I find myself agreeing with AJRitz, word for word.

Loved Chekezie...


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

I'm glad it's over. I'm not as pained as I thought I'd be, though there was enough butchering of Beatles songs for one year.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I've listened to the Beatles a lot, and I am always happy to hear new arrangements of their songs. The fun thing about them is that the melodies are so strong that they work in almost any style, so I have no problem hearing "butchered" versions (frankly the original arrangements are often a bit dull IMO, but shine thanks to the melodies).

Just watched Archuleta, and that was almost as boring as Ramiele. Fun take on the song, but not much life to it. I agreed with Randy that it felt forced.

Overall, I thought all performances were uniformly good or very good - except for David H. Best week so far from these contestants. But I think we can thank the songwriters for that.


----------



## vintagedebee (Mar 12, 2008)

I think that there are so many talented people on American Idol this season. My favorites tonite are:
Amanda- she is unique, talented, and is just herself. It's really refreshing.
David Cook- David has such natural talent and is always himself.
Carlie- She Rocks!
Jason Castro
Chikezie- impressed me tonight!
Michael John- talented and a HOTTIE
Brooke

I was not impressed with David the Stripper, David the youngster, or Kristie Lee Cook Tonight. I think Young David is hugely talented and should not be eliminated.

What was with Simon tonight? He acted like such an ass to everyone- especially Paula.

Ultimately, I think David Cook will be the winner!


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

vintagedebee said:


> What was with Simon tonight? He acted like such an ass to everyone- especially Paula.


I think he was getting annoyed by the combination of Paula's typical (possibly drug inspired) goofiness, and Ryan's back and forth with Simon. Plus, Ryan was particularly obnoxious this evening. I honestly don't blame Simon for getting ticked off.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> I think he was getting annoyed by the combination of Paula's typical (possibly drug inspired) goofiness, and Ryan's back and forth with Simon. Plus, Ryan was particularly obnoxious this evening. I honestly don't blame Simon for getting ticked off.


Me neither. He can be an ass, but I understood his frustration.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I am really liking the new twist this year where they let them use an instrument. It suits some of them well (Brooke) and really shows that some of them really are more complete musical artists.


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

Hey, ball buddy! 



Neenahboy said:


> And I'm curious to see how they deal with the iTunes collaboration this week. I have a feeling the oft-rumored Beatles deal may come to fruition at some point tomorrow morning.


I was thinking about that myself. I don't know what kinds of restrictions the licensing may have, but it's certainly possible that songs performed by groups other than the Beatles are just fine, and it's only the songs as performed by the Beatles that are the problem.


----------



## bluebird-mom (Jul 30, 2004)

MusicMama said:


> David A better up his game 'cause he's got some serious competition as of tonight's show. OK, David A screwed up big time. And he looked like a little lost boy in the piece.


Ditto on David A. I thought he really looked out of his league tonight on the big stage. The older performers really seemed to show him up. Chikieze, David C, Carly, and Brooke all showed what stage presence really is. Baby David doesn't have it. He basically set up the horrible performance in his backstory. How can you forget the words to a classic Beatles song? I was glad that Simon said it was a mess and didn't sugar coat it for the kid. I'll admit that I am not a fan at all, but I'm sure his teeny bopper fan base will keep him around.

My top 3: David C, Brooke, Chikieze (I have rewound and listened several times to all 3 performances)
My bottom 3: Stripper David, Kristy Lee, Baby David - Kristy Lee goes home


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> Too bad brooke and kady couldn't have shared some of their good parts with each other.


Brooke seems to be doing ok on her own 

I agree with you though. Kady during her interviews was funny, witty and entertaining. Not to mention hot. Then she got on stage and every ounce of personality just went away.

Brooke, to me, has the whole free spirit thing going on in her back story, and it seems a little forced. Then she gets on stage and is all business, she knows exactly what she is doing, arranges the songs how she wants, and hits it every time. She has been nails since we've been down to the final 24.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

bluebird-mom said:


> My top 3: David C, Brooke, Chikieze (I have rewound and listened several times to all 3 performances)


Heh. The wife and I did the same thing. After the show we rewatched Chikieze, Carly, David C, and Brooke, then rewatched David C a third time. I dunno, he just does it for me. I like when he is in the middle range, he seems to have a lot of power in his voice there. One of these weeks he is going to completely rock out and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

I want to like Brooke...but I just find her really REALLY annoying...


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

I liked the show, since i'm a big Beatles fan. But I thought the only real great performances were Carly and Brooke. I didn't hate Kristy Lee like most did, and I couldn't wait for David A to finish, before he forgot more lyrics. I felt real bad for him, but there's no excuse for not knowing the lyrics.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

Marc said:


> I was thinking about that myself. I don't know what kinds of restrictions the licensing may have, but it's certainly possible that songs performed by groups other than the Beatles are just fine, and it's only the songs as performed by the Beatles that are the problem.


Yeah, there are lots of Lennon/McCartney covers on iTunes, that's not a problem.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

MickeS said:


> Yeah, there are lots of Lennon/McCartney covers on iTunes, that's not a problem.


Yep. The entire soundtrack to Across the Universe is up on iTunes. The disupte is with the Apple record company, owner of the copyright in the sound recordings, not the copyright in the music and lyrics.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> I want to like Brooke...but I just find her really REALLY annoying...


Why? Can you explain it? I find her to be one of the most refreshing performers on AI in years. She's not the typical female singer who tries to add all kinds of annoying runs to a song, or tries to emulate Whitney/Mariah/Celine.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

I liked the young Forrest Whitaker aka Chikeze tonight the most. He was just really having fun and did something original. I thought Brooke was off in parts and didn't understand the praise. Carly was OK but again didn't quite do it for me.

David A. could be in trouble if the nerves continue to get to him like that.

I would guess Ramiele goes unless she has a fan base I'm not aware of, Syesha was totally forgettable and went first which may hurt her. KLC could go but the blonde voters might keep her around.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

JohnB1000 said:


> David A. could be in trouble if the nerves continue to get to him like that.


David A. has serious problems with remembering lyrics. Same thing happened to him in his San Diego audition. I think nerves is his biggest competition.


----------



## Roadblock (Apr 5, 2006)

I also mostly agree with AJRitz's comments, except I think Brooke was a lot better than Chikeze.



bqmeister said:


> Just started watching.
> 
> Chikeze was really good. Not previously a fan, but really liked it.





JohnB1000 said:


> I liked the young Forrest Whitaker aka Chikeze tonight the most. He was just really having fun and did something original.


I'm still not much of a fan, but he was much improved. I think he works hard at it, and he did a good job. He's just not good enough to be a star. He reminds me more of Carlton from Fresh Prince, especially with that outfit he was wearing.



Neenahboy said:


> Geez, Amanda had that "God, why am I still here? I wanna go home!" look on her face again.


I didn't see that at all. I thought she looked a lot better this week and seemed to enjoy it for once.



LoadStar said:


> I love love LOVE Brooke, have since the first Hollywood week. There's something about that style, a female singer at the piano, that just gets me.


I agree, she's the best at this point.



LoadStar said:


> David Cook: completely wrong song. I mean, not even close to the right song for him.


How so? I think that was an excellent song choice for him. I don't really buy his performances because I think he does a lot of acting to look like a serious rocker, but that was a good song for him.



thudtrain said:


> I think David Cook was attempting to set the world record for the biggest popped collar. He looked like a vicar


My wife wondered if he thought he was Dracula.



LoadStar said:


> Besides the horrific staging and the fact that it was a bit boring, why the hate from everyone for Ramiele? I don't get it.





LoadStar said:


> The problem is that her "style" is nothing special, and not particularly good. It's run of the mill karaoke singing.


I think your second quote can answer your first quote. It could be applied much more to Ramiele this week than Amanda. At least Amanda has a style and it's different. Ramiele's performance was straight out of a boring high school talent show or something. Completely unremarkable. We have heard her big voice before. Why not use it? Terrible song choice and performance.

I agreed with Simon that Amanda does a bad job getting the words out and yells too much, but it was a lot more entertaining than Ramiele's.



LoadStar said:


> I think he was getting annoyed by the combination of Paula's typical (possibly drug inspired) goofiness, and Ryan's back and forth with Simon. Plus, Ryan was particularly obnoxious this evening. I honestly don't blame Simon for getting ticked off.


+1


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> Why? Can you explain it?


Yes I can explain it. I turn on my TV and see her and I get annoyed. She walks off the stage and suddenly I'm fine.


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

I can't believe how bad Kristy Lee was. It will take a miracle to save her.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I wonder roughly how many votes David Archuleta will lose after that train wreck? I know he still has the young girl fans, but surely he'll slip a little? 

I still love Carly the best. But Brooke is really starting to grow on me.

Jason Castro....stop making those weird looks! I can't describe them, kind of like "what me? I didn't do it?" but the look that tells you he did.


----------



## Werd2406 (Jun 9, 2006)

I wonder if this song showed David A. has trouble singing "up tempo" songs. He's very good singing slow ballads but when it comes to actual pop songs, its still a question mark and based on tonights performance, yikes!


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Amanda needs to show some range or she'll become dismissed as a one-trick pony. If she had handled something like Golden Slumbers/Carry That Weight last night it would have helped.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

atrac said:


> I wonder roughly how many votes David Archuleta will lose after that train wreck? I know he still has the young girl fans, but surely he'll slip a little?


I recommend that you *not* look at DialIdol this morning...


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> I recommend that you *not* look at DialIdol this morning...


Indeed.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

If I was grading out of 10, Chikeze (!) gets an 8, and no-one else gets above a 6. A generally awful show. Hernandez and Kristy are in serious jeopardy. Looks like Dick's Cabaret will be getting a dancer back.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Listening to people on here and the radio talk about American Idol last night I do not think they understand they only had 25 songs to choose from. I did not learn that until I read it somewhere yeterday. It's not like they had the entire Beatles catalog available which is my opinion was pretty obvious with some of the song choices. 

David A. is not going anywhere. He could go out there and say "I've decided to rest my voice tonight" and walk off the stage and still be the leading vote getter. 

As much as I love to watch Kristy she is getting really hard to listen to. She took the country thing a tad to far last night which might end up hurting her.

Amanda was better last night but sounded exactly the same as she always has. A little versatility would be nice. I still do not understand why the judges are going so crazy about her.

Stripper boy was down right awful. He might actually save Kristy this week.

I was pleasantly surprised by Chikezie. I think he's going to get alot stronger as the weeks go on.

Carly was awesome as usual. She can flat out sing and I believe if this was purely a talent competition she would win.



My bottom three:

Syesha
Kristy
Hernandez


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

MusicMama said:


> Wonder what Ryan and Simon were talking about after that one break. And what's with the "shoes" bit? Did I miss some important dialog?


They were telling Ryan to reconsider giving Brooke her shoes back. i.e., if she put her heels back on, Ryan would suddenly look 6" shorter than her.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

I really love Brooke! Ramiele is annoying. Kristy blew it. Who was that first girl??


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

brettatk said:


> David A. is not going anywhere. He could go out there and say "I've decided to rest my voice tonight" and walk off the stage and still be the leading vote getter.
> 
> As much as I love to watch Kristy she is getting really hard to listen to. She took the country thing a tad to far last night which might end up hurting her.
> 
> ...


My thoughts to the tee.

I wasn't lookiong forward to this weeks performances - not much of a Beatles fan.

Now if they had a Stones night . . . . .


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

It seemed odd to me that there was NO mention of The Beatles, or Ringo and George, in the opening video covering the history of Lennon/McCartney. I get that tonight was not technically Beatles Night - it was "The Lennon/McCartney Songbook" - but still the fact that there was not even a token reference to the group they were a part of seemed jarring. It wasn't until about half-way through the show that the word "Beatles" was uttered by Ryan.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

Me & the Mrs loved Chikezie's performance. It was solid and fun and, most of all, _entertaining_!

Carly has great chops and it was a great performance but she need to "let go" some more.

David Cook was good but it was very "late 90s rock" in a non-descript way.

Brooke's performances always seem lifeless to me. Still not feeling the love.

David Archuleta butchered that performance. He messed up lyrics and there was no breath support. He needs to get back into the "ballad corner" with Brooke and leave the entertaining to performers with pizzazz.

Is Jason Castro a one-trick-pony? 

I like Amanda and I'd find her entertaining in a bar but she doesn't seem to be able to extend herself.

Not much comments on remainder. Rami == boooring, Michael John == eh, Syesha == eh, David Hernandez == bad, KLC == my-god-that-was-bad.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

brettatk said:


> My bottom three:
> 
> Syesha
> Kristy
> Hernandez


Exactly. I completely agree with this opinion.

BTW, Amanda last week had that look like she didn't want to be there, but this week she looked much happier.

Also, despite my opinion on the above 3 losers, that performance from Archiletto was so horrible, that I won't be upset if he's eliminated. I'm not sure he's Idol material. He probably needs to mature more first. You could tell when he finished, he knew he blew it; he had this monstrous "What did I just do?" expression on his face.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

danterner said:


> It seemed odd to me that there was NO mention of The Beatles, or Ringo and George, in the opening video covering the history of Lennon/McCartney. I get that tonight was not technically Beatles Night - it was "The Lennon/McCartney Songbook" - but still the fact that there was not even a token reference to the group they were a part of seemed jarring. It wasn't until about half-way through the show that the word "Beatles" was uttered by Ryan.


Every piece of video at the beginning was Beatles videos. They focused mostly on John and Paul since it was their "night" - I was mostly surprised that Paul wasn't there last night. Or Yoko.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Chikeze - eh, it was ok. Not a big fan of his.

David Cook - interesting, but not he best of the night.

Carly Smithson - Fantastic.

Amanda Overmyer - As usual, disliked it. Don't like her, her style, or her limited range.

Brooke White - very nice. Not much variation on the original though.

Jason Castro - I liked it! I thought it was a very intimate sort of take on the song.

Syesha - boring.

Michael Johns - I liked it more than the judges did.

Ramiele - Ugh.

David Archuleta - Blew it big time.

Kristy Lee Cook - took a risk, rolled the dice, and lost.

David Hernandez - hated it. Every second.


My top 3: Carly, Brooke, Jason.
Worst of the rest: Kristy.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

scottjf8 said:


> Every piece of video at the beginning was Beatles videos. They focused mostly on John and Paul since it was their "night" - I was mostly surprised that Paul wasn't there last night. Or Yoko.


They dropped the idea of having guest judges or celebrity "talent coaches" with this season. You won't see any of that this year, apparently.


----------



## thudtrain (Sep 29, 2005)

LoadStar said:


> They dropped the idea of having guest judges or celebrity "talent coaches" with this season. You won't see any of that this year, apparently.


Awesome not having celebrity judges, but didn't Ryan say last night that next week we'd meet their mentors for this season?


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

thudtrain said:


> Awesome not having celebrity judges, but didn't Ryan say last night that next week we'd meet their mentors for this season?


Yes, that's what he said at the end of the show.


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

Apparently I no longer have excellent pitch, because all of the many performances that had me literally wincing were "brilliant" and "stellar."

Gimme a break.

Stinky-hair is AWFUL.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

I am HUGE Beatles' fan so I was prepared to be majorly disappointed. Some surprises, but largely uninspiring.

I thought the best of the night was Chikezie, although I would have liked it more if he had stayed bluegrass throughout the whole song. I also liked Carly's performance and kind of loved/hated Amanda's performance. The distinctive guitar riff that makes "You Can't Do That" was missing as well as no cowbell. Need more cowbell.

I thought everybody else was forgettable.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

That "8 days a week" with the constant twanging noises, was painful to watch.
David Hernandez, IIRC, didn't get very good reviews by the judges, but I don't think they criticized him for his pitch problems, which is what I would have criticized him for. His song was riddled with pitch problems.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

MusicMama said:


> And what's with the "shoes" bit? Did I miss some important dialog?





Jeeters said:


> They were telling Ryan to reconsider giving Brooke her shoes back. i.e., if she put her heels back on, Ryan would suddenly look 6" shorter than her.


Ryan and Simon have had this ongoing thing over many seasons of AI about Ryan having a woman-like shoe fetish or something like that. I don't think it had anything to do with Brooke being taller if he gave her back her shoes, I think it was more of a "Ryan, don't you even think about taking/wearing those shoes".


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Chikeze, Carly and Brooke were my favorites last night. I thought Jason Castro was channelling Tiny Tim at one point with the falsetto, and expected him to break into a Tiptoe through the Tulips rendition.


----------



## jpwoof (May 19, 2004)

JLucPicard said:


> Ryan and Simon have had this ongoing thing over many seasons of AI about Ryan having a woman-like shoe fetish or something like that. I don't think it had anything to do with Brooke being taller if he gave her back her shoes, I think it was more of a "Ryan, don't you even think about taking/wearing those shoes".


this is correct. And there was also rumors about him being gay. So, both Randy and Simon weres like "Be careful Ryan..... Be careful. It's hers, Ryan, it's hers!"


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

They didn't show Carly's "jiggle" factor last night. She seems to do up tempo number and "bounces" across my set every week, knowing how to get votes. She does have a strong voice.

Brooke can get a contract from a makeup company, great complexion. She has really grown on me, sure her voice isn't as strong as the others, but she uses her range well.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I agree with a lot of your comments -
and Tony the Tiger - you gave me a good laugh with who is this "Hugh" he's singing about...

Overall, I think they did great and a lot of them brokeout last night.

Syesha - Totally forgettable.

Chikezie - actually kind of shocked me cos' I thought he was going the first week.

Ramiele - Still one of my favorites. Perfect vocals - very pretty and not at all boring as the judges said. One of the best of the night.

Jason - I agree with the poster who said he was channeling Tiny Tim. I even thought that when he was singing...

Carly - Breakout performance.

David - wow - one of my favorite Beatles songs. He really sucked on the verses - in fact I was screaming stop at the TV - but then redeemed himself on the chorus.

Brooke - I thought she did well, but I was surprised that the judges gave her props when they called the other ballads boring...

David - wow, man did he tank. 
and can someone PLEASE explain to me the hand tapping of the microphone that SO many Idol contestants do - who are they copying that from? drives me nuts.

Amanda - well at least she didn't do Helter Skelter or Revolution...

Michael - best performance since Bohemian Rhapsody but he's yet to have his break out performance

Kristy - that was painful. Lennon and McCartney want the rights back.

David - boy he tanked also. i couldn't help but thinking his youth got to him last night. he was trying to do something up beat at the judges request and he just blew it. unfortunate.


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Did Danny Hernandez change his name? Why is every freaking person in this thread calling him David?


Because his real name is David.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not great at time lines, but as David A was getting ready to sing I was thinking about this. He was born in something like 1991? I was born in 1961. I tried to think back about ANY music I could remember from the 1930s/1940s. Granted, there was probably nothing there that had the same impact as the Beatles in their time, but I would be very hard pressed to be familiar with much of that music. And I think David alluded to not even knowing any of those songs, except that Stevie Wonder had done a cover of the one he chose. Didn't surprise me much that he had trouble with the words.

On the flip side, there was Amanda who said she hadn't even heard the song she did until just that week. However, like Simon said, there were times I just couldn't understand the words she was singing, so she could have had a hard time with the lyrics, too, but just covered better.

I didn't care for Chikeze's song, but it was clear to me from his performance that he is going to have no trouble whatsoever making it to next week. His whole segment I would have to sum up as "FUN!".

When they announced that "upcoming is David Hernandez", the thought that went through my head was "He's still here???". I don't think we'll have to worry about that next week, though as much as I like KLC, I think she may have done enough to save Hernandez - but I hope not.

Nice little tour of the new set up at the beginning, but they have absolutely RUINED the new venue! GET RID OF THE FAKEY, PLANTED, OBNOXIOUS "MOSH PIT" CROWD!!!!!! The waving the arms, the clapping off rhythm, the turning around to watch the judges giving feedback. Get them the H*** out of there, please!!! Unfortunately, my enjoyment of this stretch of the show is going to drop quite a bit if they keep that [email protected] up.

At first I thought Amanda chose that song as a slam dunk, "this will get me out of here for sure", but as I watched I thought it really wasn't that bad. If they only get rid of one this week, I would bet on David Hernandez. Kristy Lee will be right there, too, but I think she'll wind up getting enough votes to save her. If they were getting rid of two, they would be them.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

super dave said:


> Because his real name is David.


dang, you got me before the post deletion. Why in the hell did I have it in my head that his name was Danny?


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

David Platt said:


> dang, you got me before the post deletion. Why in the hell did I have it in my head that his name was Danny?


Zing!!!


----------



## super dave (Oct 1, 2002)

David Platt said:


> dang, you got me before the post deletion. Why in the hell did I have it in my head that his name was Danny?


Probably because we feel he is an insult to us who are named David!


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

David Platt said:


> dang, you got me before the post deletion. Why in the hell did I have it in my head that his name was Danny?


Because you miss Danny Noriega?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

David Platt said:


> dang, you got me before the post deletion. Why in the hell did I have it in my head that his name was Danny?


Maybe his stripper name is/was Danny? If that is the reason I do not want to know anymore.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

JLucPicard said:


> Nice little tour of the new set up at the beginning, but they have absolutely RUINED the new venue! GET RID OF THE FAKEY, PLANTED, OBNOXIOUS "MOSH PIT" CROWD!!!!!! The waving the arms, the clapping off rhythm, the turning around to watch the judges giving feedback. Get them the H*** out of there, please!!! Unfortunately, my enjoyment of this stretch of the show is going to drop quite a bit if they keep that [email protected] up.


+1,000,000

Distracting. Annoying. SO fake. Please for the love of god stop that.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

David Platt said:


> dang, you got me before the post deletion. Why in the hell did I have it in my head that his name was Danny?


Maybe because Danny was gay, and David likes to strip for gay men, so they're easily confused with each other?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm not great at time lines, but as David A was getting ready to sing I was thinking about this. He was born in something like 1991? I was born in 1961. I tried to think back about ANY music I could remember from the 1930s/1940s. Granted, there was probably nothing there that had the same impact as the Beatles in their time, but I would be very hard pressed to be familiar with much of that music.


A few years back I was at the post office and a Beatles song was playing over the piped in radio (I forget which one it was now). 
A teenage girl behind me exclaimed - "OH, the theme song from "Providence". I love that song."

I felt very old.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Being as I was born in December, 1960, the very first music I can remember is the Beatles. Led Zepillin is another of the earliest bands I have memories of.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Marco said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> Distracting. Annoying. SO fake. Please for the love of god stop that.


+1,000,001

I actually was deliriously happy for most of the night because I thought they got rid of the platform BEHIND the judges - then when David started out there :down: - I always thought that was a bad set choice also.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Ramiele - Still one of my favorites. Perfect vocals - very pretty and not at all boring as the judges said. One of the best of the night.


I agree. I guess we're in the minority on this one.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Anyone notice that they are already starting to market Chikezie? Ok so market is not a good choice of word but they are referring to him as just Chikezie everywhere (website, etc.) while everyone else has their full name. I think Chikezie Eze is an awesome name and they should use the full name.

As far as last night went I thought Jason was ok, it may grow on me if I listen again but other then that up to Carly I thought they were all crap and then we got into a nice streak and I liked David Cook's performance and take on it. We had a nice streak of like three good performances I thought once Carly got up there.

Kristy Lee Cook I didn't think was aweful but then again I have listened to a bluegrass tribute band to the Eagles, Beatles, AC/DC, etc. so that is probably why it didn't bother me much. I think she just was somewhat mislead in a way as they keep saying country country country so she thought she could go the Carrie Underwood route and countyize all the songs she sings, maybe not win AI but at least get a country contract out of it.

I think this week Amanda needs to go. I was surprised she got past Hollywood. Her audition was ok and I thought she was just going to be one of those kept around to make us watch some through hollywood but I am shocked she is in Top 12. I love the rocker aspect and loved Daughtry and Carly and David Cook are becoming my top fav but Amanda, ugh, almost pains me when she comes on.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> I agree. I guess we're in the minority on this one.


She is one of my favorites too, but she picked a song that didn't really stand out. I hope she is safe.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> Nice little tour of the new set up at the beginning, but they have absolutely RUINED the new venue! GET RID OF THE FAKEY, PLANTED, OBNOXIOUS "MOSH PIT" CROWD!!!!!! The waving the arms, the clapping off rhythm, the turning around to watch the judges giving feedback. Get them the H*** out of there, please!!! Unfortunately, my enjoyment of this stretch of the show is going to drop quite a bit if they keep that [email protected] up.





Marco said:


> +1,000,000
> 
> Distracting. Annoying. SO fake. Please for the love of god stop that.





Cainebj said:


> +1,000,001
> 
> I actually was deliriously happy for most of the night because I thought they got rid of the platform BEHIND the judges - then when David started out there :down: - I always thought that was a bad set choice also.


+1,000,002

If they're going to have a mosh pit, it needs to be filled with people smashing up against each other and against the stage. Here, they let in just enough people to create a full look right in front of the stage, and then there is a big empty void behind them. That just smacks of poserism.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> +1,000,002
> 
> If they're going to have a mosh pit, it needs to be filled with people smashing up against each other and against the stage. Here, they let in just enough people to create a full look right in front of the stage, and then there is a big empty void behind them. That just smacks of poserism.


Reminds me of what MTV does a lot with their stages having a pit and the stage go around the pit. It also reminds me of auto racing. You can buy a seat and pay to have a place to sit or you can pay a cheap rate and do the infield.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Ramiele - Still one of my favorites. Perfect vocals - very pretty and not at all boring as the judges said. One of the best of the night.





KyleLC said:


> I agree. I guess we're in the minority on this one.





Kamakzie said:


> She is one of my favorites too, but she picked a song that didn't really stand out. I hope she is safe.


I rank her is being right in the middle of the whole pack, so since they're eliminating only one, they ought to eliminate one of the horrible ones. I'd be shocked if they eliminated Ramiele at this early stage. There's too many people worse than her.


----------



## BrandonRe (Jul 15, 2006)

A few random musings, in no particular order:

1. Going in to the show, I told my wife this could either be really good, or really really bad. turns out I was right- it was both at times.

2. I actually thought the arrangement for 8 Days a Week could work, with the right vocals. Last night it didn't. I actually thought Kritsy Lee couldn't hear the rhythm of the song, she was always either half a beat ahead or behind the music. 

3. Thought David C, Brooke, Carly and Chikieze were the best of the night.

4. I think the Aussie guy (Michael Johns, is that right?) has a future in country music. I could hear just a bit of that last night and hope he explores that a bit.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

Songs that would have been great for them to sing:

I Should Have Known Better -- uptempo, easy to sing. That dork Archuleta could probably have done it easier
Things We Said Today -- the tempo changes between the chorus & verse probably would have tripped them up but it's one of my favorite songs
Drive My Car -- not normally considered one of their greatest, but it's upbeat and has some double meanings in the lyrics. One of the girls could have done it.
I'm Looking Through You -- could probably have been rearranged
And Your Bird Can Sing -- one of the 'rockers' could have done it


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I not know why but I had this strange feeling Amanda was going to do Dear Prudence...


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Being as I was born in December, 1960, the very first music I can remember is the Beatles. Led Zepillin is another of the earliest bands I have memories of.


I read in Vanity Fair that they are going to have a Led Zeppelin night this year.


----------



## tem (Oct 6, 2003)

danielhart said:


> I read in Vanity Fair that they are going to have a Led Zeppelin night this year.


Archuleta needs to do "The Lemon Song"


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I thought Syesha was awful to start off, but I think Kristy saved her.

I really enjoyed Chickezie, but the going on and on from Ryan was soooooo annoying!

Ramiele has a great voice, but picks really sucky songs!

I was thinking that David A. would come out and sing Let It Be and it would bring the house to tears. I didn't know how Brooke would pull it off, but she did. I thought hers was heartfelt.

David H. Just Meh. David Cook, just a'ight, same with pretty boy and Amanda. Amanda seemed to me like she was singing Elvis.

As for Kristy, at first I was liking the country style of it, but it felt sooo rushed. I think if she would have kept it to the regular tempo doing it country it would have been much, much better. Oh, and Paula needs to give her some choreography lessons.

ETA: I finally saw what y'all were talking about with David A. always licking his lips, it was annoying. Thanks for pointing it out, hmph!

I didn't think Carly was that great.

Jason and Brooke are my favorite boy and girl.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

danielhart said:


> I read in Vanity Fair that they are going to have a Led Zeppelin night this year.


Are you serious? I hope they do it before Amanda gets voted off. I think last year they did a rock theme week the week after Gina Glockson got voted off.

Zeppelin, great as they are, don't seem all that re-arrangable to me, and I think there are only maybe four contestants who can handle a Zeppelin song as is. (Cook, Johns, Amanda and maybe Kristy).

(I shudder to think what the 1:30 edit of Stairway to Heaven is going to sound like).

(I also shudder to think of how badly their hack band is going to butcher the instrumental parts).



tem said:


> Archuleta needs to do "The Lemon Song"


Heh. He can squeeze all the meaning out of it by misplacing the emphasis on the words, like he did on Imagine and the Phil Collins song.

(Pun intended)


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

danielhart said:


> I read in Vanity Fair that they are going to have a Led Zeppelin night this year.


Maybe the song list will not be limited to only 25 songs like it was last night.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

tem said:


> Archuleta needs to do "The Lemon Song"


lol. "squeeze me baby - til the juice runs down my leg...."

serious milk thru my nose laugh. thanks man ;-)


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

danielhart said:


> I read in Vanity Fair that they are going to have a Led Zeppelin night this year.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

aindik said:


> Are you serious? I hope they do it before Amanda gets voted off. I think last year they did a rock theme week the week after Gina Glockson got voted off.
> 
> Zeppelin, great as they are, don't seem all that re-arrangable to me, and I think there are only maybe four contestants who can handle a Zeppelin song as is. (Cook, Johns, Amanda and maybe Kristy).
> 
> ...


Sorry bro. The Vanity Fair part was supposed to give it away.......but if they did do a zep catalog - I would add Carly to your list if those who could handle it. That chick can downright blow. I'd love to hear her sing Battle of Evermore using the back up singers for the duet parts......


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

When Carly smiles with her mouth wide open, it's shaped just like a heart.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Did anyone else think that Brooke was sexy as hell at that piano in that dress with her bare feet? She is like, sexy and wholesome at the same time. 

I'd drink her bathwater..............


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

danielhart said:


> I'd drink her bathwater


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

aindik said:


> (I also shudder to think of how badly their hack band is going to butcher the instrumental parts).


To me the band sounded good last night. Last season too. Was tongue in cheek during that post?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Mishkin said:


> To me the band sounded good last night. Last season too. Was tongue in cheek during that post?


Nope. I find they're often terrible. Usually on rock tunes where the instruments are important. (And I can't stand looking at the goofy look on Ricky Minor's face, but that's beside the point).

They aren't near as good as the House Band was on the Rock Star series.


----------



## Mishkin (Apr 20, 2002)

danielhart said:


> Did anyone else think that Brooke was sexy as hell at that piano in that dress with her bare feet? She is like, sexy and wholesome at the same time.
> 
> I'd drink her bathwater..............


I've read that her urine tastes like morning dew on rose petals.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

timckelley said:


> When Carly smiles with her mouth wide open, it's shaped just like a heart.


I am thinking of another part of the anatomy and a Nirvana song.......


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

Mishkin said:


> I've read that her urine tastes like morning dew on rose petals.


That was in Vanity Fair too, yes?


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

danielhart said:


> I am thinking of another part of the anatomy and a Nirvana song.......


I didn't know what you were talking about, but after checking wiki, I'm suspecting I know now.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I wonder who will be going home since the worst performances were by two of the favorites David A. and Kristi Lee. I can see someone with a better performance last night going home because of track record voting.
But if you are supposed to vote for your favorite performance will David A. actually get any votes? 

My top 4 today: (the rest were poor to average)

#1 Brooke - I love the imperfection in her vocals. 

#2 Chikeze - Never in a million years did I think he would make my top performance list but he put a smile on my face during the whole song - isn't that what it's about?

#3 David Cook - Loved the rocking Eddie Vedder (or is it Creed?) sound mixed with a classic Beatles song.

#4 Carly - Powered right through "Come Together" like a pro

*** On a side note, I wonder what Ryan Seacrest was on last night. Who knows, maybe it was 100% adrenalin as I didn't notice any teeth grinding.


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Also, the making fun of Simon thing (that all the judges + Seacrest do) is getting old.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> +1,000,002
> 
> If they're going to have a mosh pit, it needs to be filled with people smashing up against each other and against the stage. Here, they let in just enough people to create a full look right in front of the stage, and then there is a big empty void behind them. That just smacks of poserism.


I very seriously doubt that these were just fans who showed up and they let them into that area. All the way back to the top 24 these "fans" have pretty much struck me as extras that they hired and put there. That was why I used the term "planted' in my post. I think it just takes away from things.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

danielhart said:


> Did anyone else think that Brooke was sexy as hell at that piano in that dress with her bare feet? She is like, sexy and wholesome at the same time.


Tori Amos has been doing that for well over a decade.


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Johnny Dancing said:


> But if you are supposed to vote for your favorite performance will David A. actually get any votes?


Too bad we cannot find out, but I bet he is the leading vote getter tonight despite his performance last night. We all know AI isnt a singing competition once America gets to vote.


----------



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

> Originally Posted by danielhart
> Did anyone else think that Brooke was sexy as hell at that piano in that dress with her bare feet? She is like, sexy and wholesome at the same time.
> Tori Amos has been doing that for well over a decade.





MitchO said:


> Tori Amos has been doing that for well over a decade.


+1

I love Tori, but she only has a few years left where her bare foot piano playing will be considered "sexy". Brooke could be a great replacement. (that is if she can write her own songs and doesn't get tainted by the AI connection - win or lose)


----------



## LeVich34 (Jan 8, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> I not know why but I had this strange feeling Amanda was going to do Dear Prudence...


I bet my wife $20 she was going to do Helter Skelter.... I hate losing!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

My wife thought she was going to do Revolution.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

LeVich34 said:


> I bet my wife $20 she was going to do Helter Skelter.... I hate losing!


That was my guess as well.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

brettatk said:


> Too bad we cannot find out, but I bet he is the leading vote getter tonight despite his performance last night. *We all know AI isn't a singing competition. PERIOD.*


FYP

It's not and never will be a singing competition. It's a reality show. Personality and performance are as much, if not more, important than talent.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

The Ryan vs. Simon feud is really lame at this point. Seacrest does this epic opening showing off the new stage, then he goes into these very nice introductions of Randy and Paula. Then he goes to introduce Simon and he does this lame "button your shirt" bit. It was stupid and totally killed the momentum that he had built up. I don't know if this conflict is scripted or if these two genuinely dislike each other, but either way, it makes for bad television.

Paula's incoherent ramblings are really painful to listen to. She finishes a third of the sentences she starts. When she speaks, I pay a attention to Simon's facial expressions. Its pretty comical. Paula quote of the night: "The reward paid off". 

As for the singers, I ended up voting for Chikeze. He took a risk, did something original, and brought tons of energy to the stage.

Previously, I hated Amanda. But last night I was diggin her performance. Except whenever she used the word "child" like she does two or three times every song she sings.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

timckelley said:


> Also, the making fun of Simon thing (that all the judges + Seacrest do) is getting old.


+1

My poor 79 year old mother thinks it's all real.


----------



## Stone1717 (Aug 28, 2003)

Johnny Dancing said:


> *** On a side note, I wonder what Ryan Seacrest was on last night. Who knows, maybe it was 100% adrenalin as I didn't notice any teeth grinding.


I was wondering that too. As mentioned above, he's been obnoxious, at times, this season. I used to think he did a good job hosting (moving the show along, well placed and funny jokes, etc)...but after last night, I'm about *this* close to joining "Team Dunkleman"


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Stone1717 said:


> after last night, I'm about *this* close to joining "Team Dunkleman"


You can see him in the upcoming Celebrity Fit Club.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

speaker city said:


> I don't know if this conflict is scripted or if these two genuinely dislike each other, but either way, it makes for bad television.


I am also curious if their relationship and banter is scripted to be adversarial. Like others I am surprised Siman has not grabbed Ryan around his skinny neck and shook him. Ryan may find it funny but most of the time I just think he comes off like a douch[e] (was it last week where he thanked Randy, then Paula and then skipped Simon).


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I was laughing when Ryan said something to the effect that when Simon became the host he could do whatever it was. Simon has a quatrillion dollars (I hate when he, Paula and Randy use those stooopid words) and pretty much can do whatever he wants.


----------



## Aniketos (Mar 6, 2006)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm not great at time lines, but as David A was getting ready to sing I was thinking about this. He was born in something like 1991? [...] And I think David alluded to not even knowing any of those songs, except that Stevie Wonder had done a cover of the one he chose. Didn't surprise me much that he had trouble with the words.


I was born in 1982 and the Beatles are my favorite band. I maybe would have bought that from him if he hadn't sang Imagine two weeks before that and been a singer all his life. How do you not know any Beatles songs?

Syesha - Forgettable, next.

Chikezie - Really good performance, I wish he would have kept it all bluegrass though because the second part wasn't as good.

Ramiele - Good vocals, boring. I'm tired of the same old same old. I really liked her when I saw her audition and she just keeps boring me every week now. But she's hot an asian so I want her to stay a little longer 

Jason - Not as good as the last two weeks. I have to admit I'm biased when a contestant plays an instrument though and I like him from previous weeks.

Carly - She finally showed why the producers have been pimping before the show started. Great performance.

David C- Didn't like it. I liked him a lot last week, tonight the screaming wasn't working for me. Actually the screaming was better than when he was actually singing in my opinion.

Brooke - I like her, and I didn't want to like her when we first saw her because she's so squeaky clean. Played an instrument, I like raspy vocals. She does really good stripped down versions of songs. It might get old after a couple of weeks, but right now it's still fresh enough for me to enjoy it.

David H - Please go home now.

Amanda - I was an Amanda fan when she first sang, she's been sucking since her audition. Tonight was great though. I know most people don't like her on these boards, but I thought she did solid tonight.

Michael - He's weird for me. Every week so far he's always picked my favorite original song out of all the contestants. (Across the Universe is my favorite Beatles song) And then he never does as well as he should with it, because he is a great singer. It's always like a B- on an A song.

Kristy - I was expecting Shania Twain country, not Hee Haw. I thought it was the worst song of the night until...

David A - Wow. I've never liked him as much as the rest of the world does. But tonight was just painful. It was so awkward and horrible that that's when I got up to go to the kitchen. Forgot the lyrics several times, was off key, completely imploded on stage. But he's going to breeze into the finals due to his fan base.

Syesha or David H will probably go home, it'd rather it be David H. I think Kristy might skate by another week.

Did anyone else find it odd that Ryan looked like he accidentally took a drink of Paula's water and Paula actually formed coherent sentences tonight? (And even more scary I agreed with some of what she had to say)


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I'm another one who's tired of the Simon/Ryan banter. I think it's fine when Simon is just being rude for rudeness sake, but lately it seems to me like Ryan is trying to pile-on whether he has a point or not. Like last night, when Ryan tried to pin Simon down after Kristy's awful performance by saying something like "Didn't you tell her to go country?". - Uh, yeah, but he didn't tell her to suck!


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I think if David A has one more night like last night, he ought to be eliminated. That's just not Idol material. He may be destined for elimination anyway; just a matter of which week.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

timckelley said:


> I think if David A has one more night like last night, he ought to be eliminated. That's just not Idol material. He may be destined for elimination anyway; just a matter of which week.


Not the way Paula's creaming herself about him.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

timckelley said:


> I think if David A has one more night like last night, he ought to be eliminated. That's just not Idol material. He may be destined for elimination anyway; just a matter of which week.


Er, they ALL are, except one!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

11 in 12 chance of being right - I like those odds


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

timckelley said:


> Also, the making fun of Simon thing (that all the judges + Seacrest do) is getting old.


The whole bit is old and irritating now. Him interrupting and rolling his eyes at Paula.. her interrupting him... the homophobic jokes (they really have no place here)..... it's all just annoying.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I very seriously doubt that these were just fans who showed up and they let them into that area. All the way back to the top 24 these "fans" have pretty much struck me as extras that they hired and put there. That was why I used the term "planted' in my post. I think it just takes away from things.


I don't care who the people are. I don't think that matters. My point was that if you're going to have people in front of the stage to give it a frenzied fan feeling, you can't then have a huge empty area directly behind those people. Either the people spill in in front of the stage and fill up the area, or don't let them in there at all.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't care who the people are. I don't think that matters. My point was that if you're going to have people in front of the stage to give it a frenzied fan feeling, you can't then have a huge empty area directly behind those people. Either the people spill in in front of the stage and fill up the area, or don't let them in there at all.


+1 
- not to mention, I'm already irritated by the post performance "I have to shake hands with people in the mosh pit" syndrome.


----------



## dorian (Feb 16, 2008)

My favorite line I've heard today: "Is David Archuleta the next New England Patriots???"


----------



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

Also, Paula interrupts Simon a lot, and when he asks her to let him talk, she acts like she thinks he interrupts her as much, so it's tit for tat. But I really think Simon usually let's Paula talk, and when he does interject a comment, he makes it short, and lets Paula resume her critique. When Paula interrupts Simon, she pretty monopolizes the microphone and Simon has to fight to get his words said.

I don't think it's as two-sided as Paula makes it out to be. Plus, when Paula does speak she sounds kind of like a goofy simpleton with no meat in her comments (e.g. "I really liked it"), whereas Simon's criticism has a lot more intelligent substance in it.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

timckelley said:


> Also, Paula interrupts Simon a lot, and when he asks her to let him talk, she acts like she thinks he interrupts her as much, so it's tit for tat. But I really think Simon usually let's Paula talk, and when he does interject a comment, he makes it short, and lets Paula resume her critique. When Paula interrupts Simon, she pretty monopolizes the microphone and Simon has to fight to get his words said.
> 
> I don't think it's as two-sided as Paula makes it out to be. Plus, when Paula does speak she sounds kind of like a goofy simpleton with no meat in her comments (e.g. "I really liked it"), whereas Simon's criticism has a lot more intelligent substance in it.


Paula's interruptions are always followed by pouting and whining. She interrupts because she disagrees with him whereas he interrupts, usually, to get clarification or make a point. Her interruptions are becoming a major watching problem for me, it annoys the heck out of me and cause me to skip the comments frequently.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

timckelley said:


> Also, Paula interrupts Simon a lot, and when he asks her to let him talk, she acts like she thinks he interrupts her as much, so it's tit for tat. But I really think Simon usually let's Paula talk, and when he does interject a comment, he makes it short, and lets Paula resume her critique. When Paula interrupts Simon, she pretty monopolizes the microphone and Simon has to fight to get his words said.
> 
> I don't think it's as two-sided as Paula makes it out to be. Plus, when Paula does speak she sounds kind of like a goofy simpleton with no meat in her comments (e.g. "I really liked it"), whereas Simon's criticism has a lot more intelligent substance in it.


typical woman.... /duck for cover

i like how simon slams the performance, than cleans it up with nice tidy "sorry"


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

timckelley said:


> ...whereas Simon's criticism has a lot more intelligent substance in it.


To me that's the thing; while Simon has been deliberately mean on occasion, there is usually more than a grain of truth in what he says, and IMO, he has been trying to more than ever to give constuctive criticism this season. Paula mostly just spews feel-good gobbledy-****, or parrots whatever decent point Randy may have had (though I do give her credit for FINALLY saying someone wasn't good last night).


----------



## Penny Lane (Dec 3, 2007)

I have seen several interviews where Paula says that Simon whispers strange things to her during the singers performance to distract her. He makes up things hoping she will repeat them and make her look more incoherant than she already is. I cannot stand Ryan, he asks the most stupid questions. Over the weekend I saw a show on AI and Simon's girlfriend said that Paula really irritates him but Simon and Ryan are really friends but he gets mad when Ryan gets alot of attention.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Ramiele has a great voice, but picks really sucky songs!


So you think "In My Life" is a sucky song? I think it's one of the Beatles best and John and Paul thought so, too. It also ranked number 23 on Rolling Stones' list of the 500 greatest songs of all time.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't care who the people are. I don't think that matters. My point was that if you're going to have people in front of the stage to give it a frenzied fan feeling, you can't then have a huge empty area directly behind those people. Either the people spill in in front of the stage and fill up the area, or don't let them in there at all.


Devdog,

You're absolutely right, it doesn't matter who they are. I'm for the floor opening up and swallowing them!


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

KyleLC said:


> So you think "In My Life" is a sucky song? I think it's one of the Beatles best and John and Paul thought so, too. It also ranked number 23 on Rolling Stones' list of the 500 greatest songs of all time.


My reaction to this was interesting, my first thought was yes it's a sucky/boring song, then I thought about the Beatles version and realized even though the song, on paper, is not that interesting they sing it in a way that touches you. Ramiele may have a technically good voice but she has proven a great ability to turn great songs into boring versions.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

It was boring because she clearly didn't understand where the emotion of the song lies.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I disagree with both of you.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

MitchO said:


> Tori Amos has been doing that for well over a decade.


I thought of Tori the first time she played the piano during Hollywood week and even more so last night.



Aniketos said:


> Amanda - I was an Amanda fan when she first sang, she's been sucking since her audition. Tonight was great though. I know most people don't like her on these boards, but I thought she did solid tonight.
> 
> Michael - He's weird for me. Every week so far he's always picked my favorite original song out of all the contestants... And then he never does as well as he should with it, because he is a great singer. It's always like a B- on an A song.
> 
> Kristy - I was expecting Shania Twain country, not Hee Haw.


+1



Havana Brown said:


> Not the way Paula's creaming herself about him.


She doesn't really have much a say though. I doubt people vote for people because of her opinion. But I was wrong once.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

aindik said:


> Zeppelin, great as they are, don't seem all that re-arrangable to me, and I think there are only maybe four contestants who can handle a Zeppelin song as is. (Cook, Johns, Amanda and maybe Kristy).


I'd love to hear someone do a Dread Zeppelin arrangement.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

MitchO said:


> It was boring because she clearly didn't understand where the emotion of the song lies.


That's precisely the problem I had with last night's arrangement of Eleanor Rigby. It should be lonely and haunting, not a crunchy near-shouted rock song. (I liked David's singing, and I think he's very talented, I just didn't think the arrangement suited the lyrics).


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

teknikel said:


> I thought of Tori the first time she played the piano during Hollywood week and even more so last night.
> 
> +1
> 
> She doesn't really have much a say though. I doubt people vote for people because of her opinion. But I was wrong once.


People don't vote for the most talented; they vote for the person that they want to *see* next week, either because they *are* talented, or because they are cute, or because they are hot, or because they are funny, or because they suck and they think that it's funny to keep the sucky people around.

And, bad night or not, there are quite a few people who still want to *see* BabyDavid next week. I reckon that there are sufficient numbers of those folks to keep him around for a while.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

timckelley said:


> Also, the making fun of Simon thing (that all the judges + Seacrest do) is getting old.


Yeah, they need to drop that crap ASAP.



LeVich34 said:


> I bet my wife $20 she was going to do Helter Skelter.... I hate losing!


I bet she would have if they had been allowed to choose that song.



timckelley said:


> I think if David A has one more night like last night, he ought to be eliminated. That's just not Idol material. He may be destined for elimination anyway; just a matter of which week.


Nah, he's got enough fans already that will keep him around for at least a couple more weeks.



latrobe7 said:


> To me that's the thing; while Simon has been deliberately mean on occasion, there is usually more than a grain of truth in what he says, and IMO, he has been trying to more than ever to give constuctive criticism this season. Paula mostly just spews feel-good gobbledy-****, or parrots whatever decent point Randy may have had (though I do give her credit for FINALLY saying someone wasn't good last night).


It was funny, last night she gave almost verbatim the same "criticism" of two of the contestants, something about "creating a connection with the viewers".


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

KyleLC said:


> So you think "In My Life" is a sucky song? I think it's one of the Beatles best and John and Paul thought so, too. It also ranked number 23 on Rolling Stones' list of the 500 greatest songs of all time.





JohnB1000 said:


> My reaction to this was interesting, my first thought was yes it's a sucky/boring song, then I thought about the Beatles version and realized even though the song, on paper, is not that interesting they sing it in a way that touches you. Ramiele may have a technically good voice but she has proven a great ability to turn great songs into boring versions.





MitchO said:


> It was boring because she clearly didn't understand where the emotion of the song lies.


I like Ramiele. She's just so cute and she's got some talent. However, some songs just shouldn't be covered.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

what's the intended demographic of AI? I didnt watch last night but cant believe people under 30 are such beatles fans and the audience went so hog wild over them


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

KyleLC said:


> So you think "In My Life" is a sucky song? I think it's one of the Beatles best and John and Paul thought so, too. It also ranked number 23 on Rolling Stones' list of the 500 greatest songs of all time.


I thought it was a terrible song for her. I really want to hear her pipes. She's got that big voice in a tiny body, and that makes her sooo cute.

As for Brooke, I see her as learning and improving from week to week. Carly already has experience behind her, but Brooke takes in what the judges tell her and uses it.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

I keep confusing Carly and Brooke, because in my mind I associate Brooke with Carly Simon. I read Carly and I think Brooke.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

danterner said:


> I keep confusing Carly and Brooke, because in my mind I associate Brooke with Carly Simon. I read Carly and I think Brooke.


I do the same.  Damn her for singing "You're so vain".


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

newsposter said:


> what's the intended demographic of AI? I didnt watch last night but cant believe people under 30 are such beatles fans and the audience went so hog wild over them


the demo is widespread... consider ford is a major sponsor... look at the ads... stuff for teens and stuff for the over 40 crowd... from the brief seconds i actually watch ads.

but re: the under 30 crowd: the older artists are targeting the under 30 crowd BECAUSE most of them have not heard their music... so it's an entirely new audience for them to make money off of and to make them relevant again.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

teknikel said:


> I thought of Tori the first time she played the piano during Hollywood week and even more so last night.


Tori does some other great things with/to a piano that Brooke could incorporate into the act.


----------



## teknikel (Jan 27, 2002)

lambertman said:


> Tori does some other great things with/to a piano that Brooke could incorporate into the act.


With this I agree.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Were any of the Beatles songs truly accurate to the original lyrics?


----------

